# Lighting Ideas for a 600 x 450 x 300 (h)



## Jim.. (10 Oct 2016)

Hi Everybody

As per the title.  What would you use and why?  

I am still undecided on high or low tech but ideas for both would be appreciated.  

Thanks in advance.

Jim


----------



## MrHidley (10 Oct 2016)

The Chihiros A-series seems to be the default recommendation around here.


----------



## Jim.. (10 Oct 2016)

Thanks MrHidley

I've been looking at the Chihiros A's and for the price I'm seriously tempted.  Do you think I would need 2 for my depth?

Had my heart set on the Kessil a160w Tuna Sun to start with, but at 5 times the cost, is it really needed?


----------



## tim (10 Oct 2016)

At only 30cm height I would make sure whichever unit you choose comes with the facility to dim the intensity.


----------



## Jim.. (10 Oct 2016)

Agreed, unless the bracket allows me to raise the height.  That rules out the ADA Aquasky and Twinstar 600e 

The Chihiros A have both the bracket and dimmer


----------



## oviparous (10 Oct 2016)

I've got a tank with the same dimensions as yours.
I tried the A-series but didn't like the colour, way to green for my liking. Even put some Lee light filters  over some LED's to change the colour a bit. The result was better, but not what i wanted.
Now I'm using the Up-Aqua P series and really liking the colour on this one, much more red. Light output is a bit less then the A series, but still enough to grow most plants.
If you want something in between the 2 above you could use the fake ADA ones.  
If you choose one of the above I would use 2 units to get enough light in the front/back.
The Daytime "Cluster" series are great quality LED's, but a bit more expensive. If you ad 2 extra clusters to the standard lights, you have enough light for the whole tank if you can hang them a bit above the tank. The colour is adjustable.


----------



## Jim.. (10 Oct 2016)

Thanks for the info

Just checked out the Up-Aqua, nice looking fitting, although I'm not sure it's available in the UK? 

Need a trade show to check out some fittings in real life, its hard to make a choice based on internet pictures/videos


----------



## MrHidley (10 Oct 2016)

Jim.. said:


> Thanks for the info
> 
> Just checked out the Up-Aqua, nice looking fitting, although I'm not sure it's available in the UK?
> 
> Need a trade show to check out some fittings in real life, its hard to make a choice based on internet pictures/videos



Co2art sell them here.


----------



## Jim.. (11 Oct 2016)

Thanks, but could only find one size on the website.

Think I've narrowed it down a bit.  Love the look of the ADA Aquasky but a bit out my price range. So some cheaper alternatives..

Twinstar light 600e - No dimmer from what I've read..  Don't know the release date yet.

Chihiros Aquasky - I believe it has a dimmer, available from a sponsor and slightly cheaper.

Leaning towards the Chihiros atm.


----------



## MrHidley (11 Oct 2016)

Jim.. said:


> Thanks, but could only find one size on the website.
> 
> Think I've narrowed it down a bit.  Love the look of the ADA Aquasky but a bit out my price range. So some cheaper alternatives..
> 
> ...



Where is the twinstar available?


----------



## Jim.. (11 Oct 2016)

Not sure.  Have asked if its available in the UK on the "List of good LED fixtures" thread and stumbled across it to pre order on a US site.

Edit - Read on another forum that the heat from the Chihiros Aquasky was enough to warp the bracket by a few mm.  I know, not a huge amount, but just wondered if anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## stu_ (11 Oct 2016)

Jim.. said:


> Thanks, but could only find one size on the website


For what its worth as its currently out of stock.
Got a cheap ebay dimmer on my 36cm high tank.
Quite pinky light IMO,but now I'm used to it.
I like its more streamlined profile compared to Chihiros.


----------



## Jim.. (15 Oct 2016)

Change of plan.. After seeing a Kessil a160we at the lfs I think I'm sold. Quality product, I can adjust colour, intensity and position with the bracket.  It's got all the bases covered


----------



## David Shanahan (4 Dec 2016)

Jim.. said:


> Change of plan.. After seeing a Kessil a160we at the lfs I think I'm sold. Quality product, I can adjust colour, intensity and position with the bracket.  It's got all the bases covered



How did you get on with the Kessils? Are they doing what you need then for and would they suit a 45cm deep aquarium?


----------



## micheljq (6 Dec 2016)

1 or 2 TMC Aquaray Grobeam 600, depending on the kind of plants you want.  Great quality, not cheap, 5 years warranty if registered with them, assembled in UK, passively cooled (no fans).

Michel.


----------

